# Timing Adjustment on a 1994 KA24E



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok I'm a bit confused. I have a 1994 KA24E 2.4L 4x4 and my Haynes manual says that after 1990, you cannot adjust the timing on the engine since it's controlled by the ECU. The service manual makes no mention of how to adjust the timing but yet my distributor has a slot where it's bolted on so that it can be rotated for an adjustment.

Can someone set me straight? Is the Haynes manual incorrect or is it referring to a different engine model?

If i can adjust the timing, what is the proper procedure? Is it described in the service manual somewhere?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the dizzy bolt holes are more for fine tuning than an adjustment..

why do you want to adjust timing ?

have you read the codes?


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Codes are clean...The engine just lacks power...It seems to hit a wall right at 3,000rpm and always has since i got it. The engine gets really loud and rough. It doesn't misfire or anything. I've tried new plugs, i've cleaned the MAF, i've checked for vacuum leaks....no dice. I figured maybe the timing is off.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

what is the milage?

if it was the timing it would more likely missfire..

check the aiv box and assemby for corroision ...


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

It has 170k on it. It certainly doesn't misfire...it just feel very anemic at or above 3,000rpm. It's completely unusable and i get looks from people if i rev it that high to make it up a hill...

How would the AIV affect this?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

as the aiv gets old and dirty it cuts off the air supply to the vacumn..

check to see if it is rusted out on the bottom..

while you are there check the coil and ballast for cracks and or damage...


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Where do i find these things? I just looked at the service manual quickly and don't see a mention of AIV. Is there another name for it?

How about the ballast and coil?

Thanks!


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

cjserio said:


> Where do i find these things? I just looked at the service manual quickly and don't see a mention of AIV. Is there another name for it?
> 
> How about the ballast and coil?
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe my year KA24E doesn't have an AIV? It's a 1994 with manual tranny.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

right behind the drivers side head light.

a 6 inch round object with tubes coming from it ..
all the plumbing stuff goes to it..

the coil is on the same side kinda underneath it..

at 170 k miles you are in need of a timing chain ..unless you know it has had it done..


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Is that called the PAIR case as well? That's the only thing i see there in my diagram...

As far as the timing chain...It's not rattling so why fix what aint broken? I don't know if it's ever been done. I bought the truck used in fairly good shape.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am not familair with "pair case" .

rattilng is a well known symptom but it is not the only one..

if it breaks get ready to spend a grand or so ..or another engine..

preventive maintinance is why to fix it if it aint broken..


----------

